# Opening a bank account with boyfriend



## newtosandpit (Mar 28, 2013)

I'd greatly appreciate if somebody could tell me whether this is possible and if it is should we do it.

My boyfriend is moving to Dubai next week and I'll (and puppy) follow shortly after once we've packed up life in London. He is going to open a bank account there fairly swiftly and I'm wondering whether he can put me down as a secondary card holder on his credit card? We aren't married (already aware of its illegal to live together) so I don't know if we can do this nor do we want to draw attention to thet fact that we will be living together. 

Second question is I won't be working initially and would still like to set up a current account so I can get a debit card. Do I have any options? My boyfriend will be sending money across to this account but I won't have a letter from an employer. 

Before anybody raises an issue with my visa please don't worry as it's covered!

Thanks


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

No you cannot be on his account. Yes you can go to EmiratesNBD and open an account in your own name with your visit visa. No need for a letter from an employer. You wont get a cheque book but you will get a card. Once you have a job you can get a cheque book.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

EmiratesNBD will probably ask for 3-6 months of bank statements to open this account if you don't have a residence visa here. Sometimes they won't ask for this but it depends on who you talk to/deal with.


----------



## Mandingo (Mar 28, 2013)

My boyfriend is moving to Dubai next week and I'll (and puppy) follow shortly after once we've packed up life in London. 

Welcome to Dubai, its illegal to have a bf in dubai get married soon just messing..


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Mandingo said:


> My boyfriend is moving to Dubai next week and I'll (and puppy) follow shortly after once we've packed up life in London.
> 
> Welcome to Dubai, its illegal to have a bf in dubai get married soon just messing..


Please read what you write before hitting return.

It is not illegal to have a boyfriend/girlfriend, it is illegal to co-habit, a fact the OP is already aware of


----------



## Mandingo (Mar 28, 2013)

Ogri750 said:


> Please read what you write before hitting return.
> 
> It is not illegal to have a boyfriend/girlfriend, it is illegal to co-habit, a fact the OP is already aware of



i think you have to search what messing means...... i dont think that word has crossed the Irish sea yet to the MAINLAND


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Mandingo said:


> i think you have to search what messing means...... i dont think that word has crossed the Irish sea yet to the MAINLAND


Lol, sadly I think you need to learn how to use punctuation. Let's write that line again so your message didn't get lost:

Welcome to Dubai, its illegal to have a bf in dubai get married soon. Just messing.

OR

Welcome to Dubai, its illegal to have a bf in dubai get married soon! - Just messing!


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Ogri750 said:


> Please read what you write before hitting return.
> 
> It is not illegal to have a boyfriend/girlfriend, it is illegal to co-habit, a fact the OP is already aware of


LOL and you dude, need to learn how to spot SARCASM!


----------



## newtosandpit (Mar 28, 2013)

Thank you for the helpful information regarding Emirates NBD. I'll be sure to bring 6mths worth of bank statements just in case. 

Both of us are well aware of the illegality and risks of living together, but we know that this is not uncommon at all. 

thanks


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

It's not technically illegal to have a bf/gf but usually when you get in trouble with the cops even if co-inhabiting or sex is not the issue, they might jump to assumptions but depends on the cop and situation.

As long as you keep your head down and don't bring attention to yourself, you're safe.


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

Thank you! This post has answered a Q I was unsure of.

However, my partner has a HSBC Premier account (and credit card). They pull lots of strings for him to get an account and credit card etc before he's done his residency process. So we'll see if they might pull some for an additional cardholder for me (as he still has his UK HSBC account and an off-shore one).

I'll let you know.


----------

